# Steve Mertz



## jimsears (Jun 30, 2014)

I am sorry to say that Steve Mertz has passed away.  His friends in the hobby know that Steve has fought a long battle with cancer.  His son Jonah brought him to Muncie in January, but Steve was not well enough to stay for the actual jar show.  I think Steve's passion for Mason jar collecting was exceeded only by his love for his family.  I have enjoyed visiting with Steve at bottle shows over the past ten years whenever his kids' schedules of sporting events allowed him to attend. Please see the following link for Steve's obituary with funeral information. http://www.sharonherald.com/obituaries/x1736689828/Steven-C-Mertz Jim Sears <Link edited>


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, just 3 years older than myself.I don't even know of him but my condolences to the family and friends.Eric


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 1, 2014)

Condolences to the family.  We have lost some good folks this year......God bless them all!     David  K


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2014)

56 years is to short ! Condolences to the family!


----------



## dave3950 (Jul 6, 2014)

Had the pleasure of talking to Steve and Jonah at the Muncie Fruit jar event on several occasions.  Really nice people.Hope to see Jonah at future shows.  God Bless.  Dave Brown


----------

